# eleaf istick 30w



## sabrefm1 (26/5/15)

just a few Q
can you replace these battery's or are these devices throw away's once the battery dies
can this device read the resistance of the atomizer
how does this compare to the cloupor mini
im not looking to run drippers, will be using my nautilus but should I want to sub ohm I will go for sub tank mini or nano in the future


----------



## BuzzGlo (26/5/15)

*Can you replace these battery's or are these devices throw away's once the battery dies?*
Technically no but if you are savvy enough you could open it and re solder a 18650 to the wires, Theres a vid in Russian that explains how

You would need a torx screw driver t3-4 is what it looks like

*can this device read the resistance of the atomizer?*
yes

*how does this compare to the cloupor mini?*
No difference in performance that I noticed for the hour or so that i had the cloupor in my hand. Its lighter and a different form factor.

*Im not looking to run drippers, will be using my nautilus but should I want to sub ohm I will go for sub tank mini or nano in the future*
0.3 ohm is the lowest it will run. I use this currently with my subtank mini, Nautilus and lemo2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phatsmurph (26/5/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> just a few Q
> can you replace these battery's or are these devices throw away's once the battery dies
> can this device read the resistance of the atomizer
> how does this compare to the cloupor mini
> im not looking to run drippers, will be using my nautilus but should I want to sub ohm I will go for sub tank mini or nano in the future



batteries can't be replaced

it does read resistance, as well as showing you the voltage output depending on your wattage setting or your wattage depending on your voltage setting

not sure, don't own either


----------



## BuzzGlo (26/5/15)

I was just reading up on the cloupor mini,
You can change the battery on the cloupor and its easily opened ( magnetic door)
the ohm reader displays to 2 decimal places opposed to the istick 30w which is to 1 decimal place
the lowest supported resistance on the cloupor is 0.45 ohm vs 0.3 ohm on istick
15s cut off time vs a 10s cut of time on the istick
max 6v on the istick vs 7v on the cloupor mini.


----------



## Twisper (26/5/15)

phatsmurph said:


> batteries can't be replaced
> 
> it does read resistance, as well as showing you the voltage output depending on your wattage setting or your wattage depending on your voltage setting
> 
> not sure, don't own either




Very easy to replace the battery, just a bit of soldering required. Search on Youtube......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (26/5/15)

sabrefm1 said:


> just a few Q
> can you replace these battery's or are these devices throw away's once the battery dies



You're welcome 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-istick-20w-3400mah.t9390/


----------



## phatsmurph (26/5/15)

Twisper said:


> Very easy to replace the battery, just a bit of soldering required. Search on Youtube......



fair enough, I was kinda on the wave length that the mod doesn't operate using interchangeable batteries.


----------



## free3dom (27/5/15)

phatsmurph said:


> fair enough, I was kinda on the wave length that the mod doesn't operate using interchangeable batteries.



Some of our members are just hardcore that way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

